# What I have learned from William Carey - Heartcry blog



## Pergamum (Jan 27, 2014)

HeartCry Missionary Society > Learning from William Carey




> "We are firmly persuaded that Paul might plant and Apollos water, in vain, in any part of the world, did not God give the increase. We are sure that only those ordained to eternal life will believe, and that God alone can add to the church such as shall be saved. Nevertheless we cannot but observe with admiration that Paul, the great champion for the glorious doctrine of free and sovereign grace, was the most conspicuous for his personal zeal in the word of persuading men to be reconciled to God. In this respect he is a noble example for our imitation. Our Lord intimated to those of His apostles who were fishermen, that he would make them fishers of men, intimating that in all weathers, and amidst every disappointment they were to aim at drawing men to the shores of eternal life. Solomon says: "He that winneth souls is wise," implying, no doubt, that the work of gaining over men to the side of God, was to be done by winning methods, and that it required the greatest wisdom to do it with success."



Linked is a new blog post from over at the Heartcry Missionary Society Blog:



> William Carey, the “Father of Modern Missions,” has influenced me greatly. As a Particular Baptist in the same theological line as Carey, and as a missionary, I have learned much from his life and writings. I desire below to concisely list some of these lessons learned from William Carey concerning world evangelization.


----------



## jambo (Jan 28, 2014)

Many thanks for that Pergamum. I have a great admiration for Carey and all that he did. He really is an inspiring character who hs a lot to teach the church today.


----------



## Leslie (Jan 28, 2014)

It's rather ironic that if William Carey, whom I also admire, applied to any mission board today, he would be rejected. The reason would be his wife, who had no inclination to accompany him and was a perpetual drain on his time and assets. He would have been told to stay home and tend to his family. I wonder if any of his admirers who are currently in administrative positions on mission boards would learn a lesson from his life.


----------



## ThyWord IsTruth (Jan 28, 2014)

Excellent piece brother! The harvest is plenty but the labourers are few and yet God will provide. May God keep us eternally optimistic in our endeavors to reach the lost in the name of Christ, knowing that His will be done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

